# storage of essential oils



## seaturtle (Jan 12, 2010)

Today, for the first time, I received essential oils (Lavender and Rosemary) in plastic bottles from Camden-Grey. I am not sure if I can leave them in there or should transfer them to amber glass bottles (which I don't have at the moment!!). Also, should essential oils be generally stored in the refrigerator or is the pantry fine?


----------



## carebear (Jan 12, 2010)

dark and cool and at a consistent temperature.  a fridge is good, another cool place is fine too but you don't want to put it somewhere that the temp goes up and down by more than a couple of degrees if you can help it.

glass is best - amber is better than clear to protect against the light.

light and heat degrade EOs.  and oxygen.


----------



## seaturtle (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks, carebear. Do you think the oils are ok temporarily in the plastic bottles or could they eat through the plastic?


----------



## carebear (Jan 12, 2010)

they won't eat through the plastic, but oxygen can get in and some parts of the EO can get out so it's not good for storage long term.  keep it cool to minimize that until you can get some amber glass.

it annoys the daylights out of me that some suppliers sell in plastic.  YES it cuts down on shipping costs, etc., but most small time soapers and such don't have unused amber glass bottles just sitting around.


----------



## seaturtle (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, I agree. I had ordered the 1 lb bottles to save on the price and now I have to buy the glass bottles separately. I does not make any sense and it is a lesson learned for me. Thanks for your input.


----------



## gekko62 (Jan 14, 2010)

Some of the ones I order come in plastic & others in aluminium.(same supplier)I make a habit of ordering amber bottles along with the eo's just in case,so now Ive got a bit of a collection.But it really bugs me that I have to! Still,I can understand why they don't want to ship larger amts in glass but cant figure why they don't just put them ALL in aluminium bottles. :?


----------



## carebear (Jan 14, 2010)

aluminum bottles are expensive.  and some EOs are reactive.


----------



## gekko62 (Jan 14, 2010)

That makes sense. 
Can aluminium bottles be deodorised & re-used? Or would they forever be an Orange 5x bottle for example? Starting to get some empties & Ive used one for a blend which wasn't a problem as the main eo was the one the bottle was for,but it would be a shame to just toss em.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 23, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> they won't eat through the plastic, but oxygen can get in and some parts of the EO can get out so it's not good for storage long term.  keep it cool to minimize that until you can get some amber glass.
> 
> it annoys the daylights out of me that some suppliers sell in plastic.  YES it cuts down on shipping costs, etc., but most small time soapers and such don't have unused amber glass bottles just sitting around.



It annoys the hell out of me too. Thanks for tip about keeping in the fridge Carebear.


----------



## Raha (Feb 21, 2010)

Dear all,
My E.O.'s have all been sitting on my kitchen table for about a month (in normal daylight )at about 73 degrees Fahrenheit . They are all, thank God, in amber tinted bottles. Do you think any damage came to them?
I put them in the fridge right away!
Thank you for the advice 
Grateful,
Raha


----------

